# Tru Technology s44 review



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Ogredave recently sent me a Tru S44 amp to play with. It's been a while since I've posted a review so I thought what da heck, let's play with some new toys. I've been through many a amps and I didn't think much of this amp at first. For comparison, I have an audison VRx2 4.300, and a massive 200x2 amp that Dual700 sent up to me. I dunno the model of the Massive but here's a pic: http://www.mobilesq.com/store/galle...DownloadItem&g2_itemId=1886&g2_serialNumber=1

anyways, for my listening evaluation, i used a 90amp power supply, fluke 123 to level match output, sony xa20es cdplayer, and Magnepan 3.6r's. Since the other 2 amps are much more 'powerful' in terms of rating, i level matched the output voltage to 20v on each amp. Even though at 20v, the signal was starting to clip a lil on the scope with the S44, but this clipping is only with a 0db sine wave so for music listening, it'll be ok.

So down to the nitty gritty...I was pretty impressed at what this lil amp can offer. When i first got it, i thought, wthell? it weighs so puny compared to the vrx and massive amp, how good can this amp be? Well after playing several cd's through it and switchin between the 2 other amps, it certainly held its weight against the Vrx. The massive..um.. let's just say its just like many of the other amps i've heard before, good solid sound, gets loud and thats about it. With the Tru s44, I was immediately impressed with its topend reproduction, infact it reminded me very much of the clean and extended topend of a Brax amp. Cymbals and other instruments sounded a bit more distinct and defined, stage was fairly wide, a tad bit narrower than the VRx. BUT the midrange... the midrange was much more involving and engaging to listen to. The vocals seemed to stand out and had more 'body' than the VRx... Some may say it'll be alil more foward sounding. Personally, I'd rather have the sound a bit more transparent and foward rather than deeper and a layer less clear. Staging wise, the VRx seemed to have a slightly wider stage, but the S44 had a more solid center, perhaps due to the stronger vocals. Bass... I can't judge bass too well from these speakers...they don't extend very low. 

I didn't really think that it was possible for this tiny amp to give me the sound that it did. If I could get a sample of the larger 2chn version, i'd love to compare it to my Mcintosh mcc602tm and the audison Vrx bridged. Anyone care to donate?  

I ran all amps for about 30 minutes at a time, and the VRx was the warmest of the bunch. The Tru amp acutally felt pretty cool cuz the fan was on most of the time. The good thing is that it's inaudible when its on, unlike some other amp's i've used ( like mcintosh, zapco, phass, and mbq amps.) I never got it hot it enough to have the fan kick it full throttle so I'm not able to tell you how loud it can get. 

Thanks Dave and Eng for letting me play with your toys... Now that I know what these amps sound like, I think my VRx may be up for sale soon.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Leon, nice review. Appreciate the time, its been a while we've seen one from the Ding

Could you elaborate on what reference material you listened to to evaluate the amplifiers? Also did you run the amplifier in DM mode or 4ch mode? Did you draw any voltage/power data?

I wholeheartedly agree on the midrange/vocal presentation using the S44, its som'n else on my Dyns compared to just about every other amp I've used on them. Perhaps thats why i'm completely satisfied without any additional processing as the system stands, the stage and tonality is quite good for my standards.

I have to say I have not heard the Lotus Reference mids on a Steel amp yet, but certainly its something you should consider playing with in the car soon(to evaluate bass/midbass)- It may be the icing on the cake


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Well it's about time slacker ! 

Im curious to the same questions Manny asked above. Im going to take a guess and figure on the S44 being the least power hog on the electrical, but please share if you have it. With the power supply on, was it directly connected or a battery in line?


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Hey Leon, nice review. Appreciate the time, its been a while we've seen one from the Ding
> 
> Could you elaborate on what reference material you listened to to evaluate the amplifiers? Also did you run the amplifier in DM mode or 4ch mode? Did you draw any voltage/power data?
> 
> ...



U know, funny that you ask if i ran it DM mode... acutally 1 channel wasn't working so I ran it stereo on either the front or the rears, i forget which though. So I never got a chance to hear it in DM mode. I didn't do any power testing, but if I get my hands on another one, I could.


as for listening material, I primarily used the Original Broadway recording of Phantom of the Opera. It is very well recorded and has a wide variety of instruments well placed. It also has a lot of sublte panning between the voice, which can really help define the sound stage.

i didn't use a battery in conjuntion with the P/S. I wasn't drawing anywhere near 90amps for my testing so I didn't think I needed to use one.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

dingaling said:


> U know, funny that you ask if i ran it DM mode... acutally 1 channel wasn't working so I ran it stereo on either the front or the rears, i forget which though. So I never got a chance to hear it in DM mode. I didn't do any power testing, but if I get my hands on another one, I could.
> 
> 
> as for listening material, I primarily used the Original Broadway recording of Phantom of the Opera. It is very well recorded and has a wide variety of instruments well placed. It also has a lot of sublte panning between the voice, which can really help define the sound stage.
> ...




Where can said recording be found at.....?


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Where can said recording be found at.....?


any music store should have that title...There's a best of, and the regular 2 disc set.
you can also look for it at amazon.com too

its a very common cd. although you may or may not like the type of music 

excellent dynamics too. listen to it through some good headphones, it should give you an idea of where the vocal positions should be eminating from.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Dont judge but I have the DVD and soundtrack to last years Phantom Movie.


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Dont judge but I have the DVD and soundtrack to last years Phantom Movie.


The 2004 phantom soundtrack isn't bad, but I can't stand Gerard's phantom voice.... I mean common... THIS ISN'T SPARRRRRRTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

hahahaha

acutally Emily isn't too bad and 04' recording has much better bass, but overall, I revert back to the broadway recording, it's a bit less 'synthesized'.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Leon,

The Broadway recording you are talking about is just the regular CD that you find in most stores right?

Zach


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Leon,
> 
> The Broadway recording you are talking about is just the regular CD that you find in most stores right?
> 
> Zach


yep thats the one. enjoy!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks again, Leon. 

If anyone/everyone really wants, I'll have it mailed back to Leon instead of me. This time around he can bridge it, and if he's really bored/curious, measure for power .. I can wait to do the install.

It should be on it's way to Tru by tomorrow, I've been swamped w/work and on here like once every 3 days.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> Thanks again, Leon.
> 
> If anyone/everyone really wants, I'll have it mailed back to Leon instead of me. This time around he can bridge it, and if he's really bored/curious, measure for power .. I can wait to do the install.
> 
> It should be on it's way to Tru by tomorrow, I've been swamped w/work and on here like once every 3 days.


Are you going to put it in the Fit Dave? I was wondering when you were going to actually install some of the gear we talked about when I was in SoCal.

Leon, already have that CD and love it. Just wanted to make sure that there wasn't another version I wasn't aware of.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Eventually, yah. I gotta decide what to save for the non-beater car. Would be nice to DM the S44 on my Nextels .. S500 on the DIYMA.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad to see someone putting them to use


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

dingaling said:


> With the Tru s44, I was *immediately impressed with its topend reproduction*, infact it reminded me very much of the clean and extended topend of a Brax amp. Cymbals and other instruments sounded a bit more distinct and defined, *stage was fairly wide*, a tad bit narrower than the VRx. BUT the midrange... the midrange was much more involving and *engaging *to listen to.


Despite the fact that I pretty much think amp sonics is all in one's head, I tend to agree with the above. Plenty of balls on tap and none of this weaksause crap some amps _try _to give you. 

The S44 and SSLD6 is a kick ass combo. I've used lots of equipment and my satisfaction is as high as it's ever been. TRU got a lot of things right for what I need in my install, so it was an excellent fit for my needs. 

I love the aluminum heatsink in both pieces, both because it reduces weight and looks killer. 

Feels good to support a company that does it's best job to keep it homegrown. May only be 95% made in USA, but I'll take it!


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

how much does the s44 goes for?


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

$799 MSRP as I recall.


----------

